# carb is cleaned, but still is not pumping fuel



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I cleaned my carb and the chainsaw will only run on choke then it dies. I wanted to know how to better clean a 2 cycle carb. Does anyone boil, soak, or do something else to restore their carburetors? Mine is a walbro with removable hi and low screws. It looks like it is very clean but it does not work right. I replaced the pumping diaphram, but it did not help. Thanks


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

we use a ultra sonic cleaning tank do not use spray carb clener it will damage the check valves in the carb if you are to use a spray cleaner use brake cleaner it is not has hard on the valves in the carb

bill


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The problem could be with the metering diaphragm, inlet needle, or fuel lines and or filter.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help Bill and 30yr! I bought a harbor freight Cheapo unltrasonic cleaner and it worked great. I took the carb apart and dropped it in for about 30 minutes. I decided to press my luck and put in another carb from a saw that I could not get running right and it opened the ports on that carb as well. Do all small engine shops use these cleaners or can these carbs be opened up using compressed air and brake/parts cleaner? Most of the equipment that I work on has been sitting for a few years and the people no longer want it, so there is a fair amount of work in getting them going. Thanks Bob


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

we have been useing ultrasonic for the last 6 years no problems


----------

